# Hook Keepers Install



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a couple rods that I would like hook keepers installed on and was wondering if anyone in the Navarre area would be able to help me out. I saw some magnetic hook keepers on Mudhole.com but im not sure if they are good.. Any opinions on these? http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Hook-Keepers/The-Catch-Magnetic-Safety-Hook-Keepers If you can put some on permanently please PM me with a price. Would like to stay in the Navarre area. Thank you


----------

